# Flying with Diabetes Day - 12 October 2013 (East, London)



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

JDRF is delighted to announce that Douglas Cairns, former RAF pilot instructor and holder of multiple aviation speed records, will be hosting another Flying With Diabetes day this October. Douglas has type 1 diabetes, and recently added a new record to his collection after leading a USA Diabetes Formation Flight along with four other pilots with diabetes, setting a new formation world speed record between two major USA cities.    

Flying with Diabetes is taking place on Saturday 12 October and will run from 11am until 3.30pm at Duxford Airfield?s Imperial War Museum, the UK's premier aviation museum. 

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/get-involved...ts/community-events/flying-with-diabetes-day1


----------



## Redkite (Oct 8, 2013)

We went to this last year and it was brilliant - inspirational and highly recommended!  Plus you get free entry to Duxford to see all the aircraft and tanks!!!  We'd be going again this year except my son's been invited to a quasar party


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2013)

Duxford is an ex place. I was working down there & you can go on Concord. One of the first ever made is there rivets & all.  You see the Blackbird with super smooth shell & Concord all rivets etc.  Concord is amazing. Hope its a success


----------

